# pure indica strains aka %100 indica strain



## shroomyshroom (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys just wanted to see what the purest indica strains that are availble to get from the seed banks.... 

i am looking for an indic plant that is pure indica and is good for out door growing any input greatly apprecaited... had alook on the net but it would seem that just about every strain is a indica/sativa mix... 

any ways let me know thanx guys

shroomy


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 23, 2008)

i would think hindu kush would be one of the 100 % indica or close too it.........


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jul 23, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> i would think hindu kush would be one of the 100 % indica or close too it.........


 
awsome thanx kushking


----------



## kdox88 (Jul 23, 2008)

> original durban


i think durban is the opposite of what he was looking for.
it's an african sativa.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

Pure Indica, 66 strains, page 1 of 3 - cannabismarijuana.com Marijuana Seeds


----------



## kdox88 (Jul 23, 2008)

thank you for digging up something useful.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

kdox88 said:


> thank you for digging up something useful.


and thank you for having the pimpest Hunter Thompson avatar ever.


----------



## kdox88 (Jul 23, 2008)

thanx man, i had to represent.


----------



## Code420 (Jul 28, 2008)

Master kush would also be a good bet.


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 28, 2008)

master kush is a hybrid..its mixed


----------



## Code420 (Jul 29, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> master kush is a hybrid..its mixed


"An Indian-Afghani hybrid created from two true-breeding Indica seed lines that were collected in different parts of the Hindu-Kush."

From what I understand if you cross two pure indicas you usually get a pure indica except maybe a couple rare recessive sativa phenos but if you do get some then they weren't really true breeding indicas I guess.


----------



## vanslyke (Jul 29, 2008)

try aurora indica


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 29, 2008)

Code420 said:


> "An Indian-Afghani hybrid created from two true-breeding Indica seed lines that were collected in different parts of the Hindu-Kush."
> 
> From what I understand if you cross two pure indicas you usually get a pure indica except maybe a couple rare recessive sativa phenos but if you do get some then they weren't really true breeding indicas I guess.


 

Its a hindu kush/ skunk hybrid..im 100% sure its a indica/sativa mix Master Kush | Marijuana and Cannabis Seeds for Growing your own weed. Straight from the breeder.


----------



## Code420 (Jul 29, 2008)

Rofl you think the real master kush was breed by Nirvana? I'm not sure who it was originally made by but I know it wasn't nirvanna. Since when has nirvana had anything original? I would trust sensi seeds or dutch passion over them because they are REAL breeders. Mr nice also used the Hindu Kush x Hindu Kush=Master Kush strain in making his Master Kush Skunk and being a FANTASTIC breeder I'm sure he would use the real master kush. And considering that greenhouse seeds won the the hydro cannibis cup with master kush when shantibaba was working for them and its the oldest master kush I could find I'm very sure of my opinion that real master kush is 100% indica. 

Master Kush Feminised
SENSI SEEDS > WHITE LABEL > Cannabis Seeds > MASTER KUSH
Mr. Nice seedbank and research - Strains


----------



## bud2befree (Jul 29, 2008)

theres alot of pure indicas but i forgot where it was i saw it!! sorry!just fired up hash plant! am high high high


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 29, 2008)

Code420 said:


> Rofl you think the real master kush was breed by Nirvana? I'm not sure who it was originally made by but I know it wasn't nirvanna. Since when has nirvana had anything original? I would trust sensi seeds or dutch passion over them because they are REAL breeders. Mr nice also used the Hindu Kush x Hindu Kush=Master Kush strain in making his Master Kush Skunk and being a FANTASTIC breeder I'm sure he would use the real master kush. And considering that greenhouse seeds won the the hydro cannibis cup with master kush when shantibaba was working for them and its the oldest master kush I could find I'm very sure of my opinion that real master kush is 100% indica.
> 
> Master Kush Feminised
> SENSI SEEDS > WHITE LABEL > Cannabis Seeds > MASTER KUSH
> Mr. Nice seedbank and research - Strains


haha ok so your telling this guy to go get master kush but he could go to any breeder..for example nirvana or this breeder..you cant just say.."masterkush is a good pure indica" when there are plenty of breeders mixing them..and not to mention the sites that are recomended from this site and the most reliable seedbanks mk's are all hybrids..and also the califonia mm clubs mk are mostly hybrids
Master Kush Marijuana Seeds, See Strains Reviews and Prices


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 29, 2008)

ok im done thred stealing..heres a site that gives you them Pure Indica, 66 strains, page 1 of 3 - cannabismarijuana.com Marijuana Seeds


----------



## unity (Jul 30, 2008)

Black Domina won't disapoint 
We just finished a grow, powerful stuff!


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Mazar is pretty good too. 100% Indica *


----------



## Londoner (Jul 30, 2008)

unity said:


> Black Domina won't disapoint
> We just finished a grow, powerful stuff!


mmm black domina i wanna do that!


----------



## Infamous313 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bud2befree is smokin on it- hash plant, and BSIv2.0 is right Mazar- i seen it in high times a couple months back in the medical strain section, they called it almost 100% indica, ive been lookin at seeds of mazar but i guess theres more than one phenotype, blonde mazar is the better one? I think? And you can really go wrong with a quality kush, bought some a couple weeks ago and i wont share it with anyone,I love kush like a fat kid loves cake, sativa gives me anxiety and i can tell if its sativa or not after the first hit- chest gets tight as fuck.


----------



## firsttimegrower803 (Aug 5, 2010)

i see that this post is old but forgot about what them other guys says... my thing might say first time grower but i only grow the best shit..... look for 100 percent indica start off with paridise seeds get the fem (wappa) and the white k.c is a nice mixed one hundred percent indica


----------



## ledgrowing (Aug 5, 2010)

try some sensi star


----------



## d7b (Feb 15, 2011)

read that Hindu Kush is one of the most dominant Indica plants. I would like to think there would be a 100% Afghani Kush Indica as well. Shit is the best ever.

im going seed hunting, stay tuned


----------



## Dro Plug (Feb 15, 2011)

Reserva Privada Pure Pakistani, its 99%............


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Feb 15, 2011)

My 2 cents.. DNA Genetics Pure Afghan

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-pure-afghan/prod_15.html


----------



## RavenMochi (Feb 15, 2011)

Afghani is supposed to be pure indica....


----------



## the real mccoy (Feb 15, 2011)

Afghani!!!!!


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 15, 2011)

i got me some seedsman original afghani #1 which is supposedly 100% indica, anyone tried this one?


----------



## d7b (Feb 15, 2011)

Isn't Afghani #1 a cross between an Afghani Kush and Skunk #1?


----------



## d7b (Feb 15, 2011)

any service men on this board? surely somebody in Afghanistan could buy seeds at the market for some thoroughbred Afghani Indica?


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 15, 2011)

d7b said:


> Isn't Afghani #1 a cross between an Afghani Kush and Skunk #1?


Im not too sure if you look at the attitude description the genetics just says - Afghani #1

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds/seedsman-seeds-regular/seedsman-seeds-original-afghani-1-seeds/prod_310.html


----------



## Unnk (Feb 16, 2011)

as its been stated before AFGHAN AFGHAN AFGHAN


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 16, 2011)

d7b said:


> any service men on this board? surely somebody in Afghanistan could buy seeds at the market for some thoroughbred Afghani Indica?


Reeferman has a few pure Afghani strains, I've grown his Mazar-I-Shariff (not the same as Mazar).
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/reeferman/Petrolia Headstash.htm
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/reeferman/Tajikistan.htm
another good one
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/TomHill/DeepChunk.htm


----------



## RavenMochi (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.dope-seeds.com/dope-seeds.htm
thats the best price I've seen it offered at, and I've grown their seeds before, no problem, and it was my first indoor grow.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Sep 28, 2015)

d7b said:


> any service men on this board? surely somebody in Afghanistan could buy seeds at the market for some thoroughbred Afghani Indica?


Mmmmm Agent orange indica ,napalm lights ,death by Monsanto. If you look into what else was going on during the shoot anything that moves,they targeted opium crops and large cannabis plantations, I don't fancy some weird mutated us military created biohazard weed thanx.
id rather go without


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 29, 2015)

Try some of cannabiogen's
Pakistan Chitral Kush
pure landrace, adaptive to different enviroments, great colors, great taste, very good outdoors.

Or

Wait untill I release my f10
sensi star x black domina
outdoor grown for more than 7 generations now. Most of the plants are highly resistant to pm and botrytis as well as most bugs like spidermites aso.
adapted to colder climates and wet falls


----------



## 2014LML (Sep 29, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Try some of cannabiogen's
> Pakistan Chitral Kush
> pure landrace, adaptive to different enviroments, great colors, great taste, very good outdoors.
> 
> ...


As soon as you drop these beans, message me, ASAP!


----------



## petedav (Sep 29, 2015)

sensi g13/hash plant 100% indica got 4 a week from harvest.


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 29, 2015)

2014LML said:


> As soon as you drop these beans, message me, ASAP!


Sent some to a friend in the US few weeks ago. If he manages to make the f11 I maybe can arrange to get you some if youre in the US too bro.

Peace and spread the love


----------



## 2014LML (Sep 29, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Sent some to a friend in the US few weeks ago. If he manages to make the f11 I maybe can arrange to get you some if youre in the US too bro.
> 
> Peace and spread the love


Yes sir, I'm on the east coast of the US. Let me know, I'll gladly break out the 6x6 lol.


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 29, 2015)

2014LML said:


> Yes sir, I'm on the east coast of the US. Let me know, I'll gladly break out the 6x6 lol.


I will. Or hit me up in a few month and I will know how my mates project worked out. If not I plan my f11 for next season. So maybe patience is needed bro.
I hate waiting myself too lol but thats the downside with plants the results from this days work need time to come. Iam very impatient myself honestly 

Peace and spread the love


----------



## 2014LML (Sep 29, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> I will. Or hit me up in a few month and I will know how my mates project worked out. If not I plan my f11 for next season. So maybe patience is needed bro.
> I hate waiting myself too lol but thats the downside with plants the results from this days work need time to come. Iam very impatient myself honestly
> 
> Peace and spread the love


Will do. Yeah, I'm not a fan of waiting either, but I will.


----------



## peter berger (Sep 29, 2015)

Does anybody know for sure the hybrid ratio of BUBBA KUSH. Some sites list it as 80/20 some list it as 90/10


----------



## yesum (Sep 29, 2015)

Tom Hill or Chimera regard those percents as bunk. One or both of those guys I cannot remember exactly. When you cross a plant with another you get varying amounts of genetics from either.

Indica and sativa are not being used anymore either. Wide leaf drug or narrow leaf drug cannabis is how the scientists on this refer to pot these days. You can get sedative or indica type highs off narrow leaf or upper effects from wide leaf. Not usual but it happens.


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 30, 2015)

yesum said:


> Tom Hill or Chimera regard those percents as bunk. One or both of those guys I cannot remember exactly. When you cross a plant with another you get varying amounts of genetics from either.
> 
> Indica and sativa are not being used anymore either. Wide leaf drug or narrow leaf drug cannabis is how the scientists on this refer to pot these days. You can get sedative or indica type highs off narrow leaf or upper effects from wide leaf. Not usual but it happens.


Thats wise.
grew a marroc pure indica strain... plants had narrow leafs.

Peace


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 1, 2015)

Sorry,my penis had dibbs on the blood supply when your young lady's were mentioned & I got a bit light headed, what were we talking about ?


----------

